# Coke Ola check out this imitator



## Dragon0421 (Mar 20, 2011)

I was very pleased to find this bottle have never seen it and everyone i have asked this week knows nothing about it. It is a Coke ola bottle from danville, ky any info on this one would be great i would think it would have a story behind it.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Mar 20, 2011)

close up


----------



## Dragon0421 (Mar 20, 2011)

back close up


----------



## sodapops (Mar 20, 2011)

That would be a beautiful bottle tumbled and painted white.[]


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 20, 2011)

CURING THE SICKNESS ON THAT BOTTLE WOULD REALLY ,,,WELL IMPROVE IT...NICE FIND.


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 20, 2011)

I kept looking at that one, but didn't jump on it. Good find.


----------



## Tomn8tr (May 4, 2011)

> Coke ola


 
 I know this topic is from a while ago, but I found this link to Google Books that talks about some of the impersinator bottles....

Google Books


----------



## fishnuts (May 4, 2011)

That one is pretty sweet.
 Trying to infringe on two different brands names.  How delightful!
 I have a Sher A Coca that seems to be trying to do the same thing.
 And it's from Lexington, Ky.  Lawless bottlers, eh?


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 4, 2011)

Pretty cool find in the book i havent found any more info on the bottle yet. Also fishnuts the sher a cola is it the one with the s that kind of wraps around it. THanks for the replys


----------



## celerycola (May 5, 2011)

Your bottle should have "A. L." on the bottom for Antonio Longo. He later bottled the same drink as Lon-Kola.


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 5, 2011)

you are right it does have an AL on the bottom do you know if they were in business long under that name, celery. Also thanks for the info


----------



## splante (May 6, 2011)

could just imagine the law suits


----------



## fishnuts (May 6, 2011)

Here's a pic of the Sher-A-Coca.
 And yes, it has a very large 'S'.  When I first looked at the bottle I could only see the top half of the 'S' so thought the 'knock-off' said Cher-A-Coca.  The seller soon corrected me....oohh, there's the 'S'!

 I'm sure that attorneys were on lots of trains headed to Kentucky...the land of lawless soda scafflaws.


----------



## romevac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello, found this out of curiosity.  That's a cool bottle: Coke Ola?  I don't have one of these--interested in selling?

 Thanks


----------



## romevac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello celerycola: I like that label for Coke Ola.  Where did you find that?

 Thanks!


----------



## celerycola (Sep 21, 2011)

That's a copy from the court records where Coca-Cola sued Coke Ola.


> ORIGINAL:  romevac
> 
> Hello celerycola: I like that label for Coke Ola.Â  Where did you find that?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## romevac (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello celerycola,

 Thanks for your reply!  As you can tell I am pretty new to the researching end on bottles.  How would I be able to obtain a copy of the lawsuit you mentioned for Coke-Ola?  

 I am fascinated.  Any pointers from any of the users would be greatly appreciated.  I am especially interested in bottles, bottlers, labels, in the Danville, KY and surrounding area.

 I am also a new user to this site, so please forgive any mistakes I make as I learn my way around the site.

 Thanks,


----------

